# Cats waking me up at night



## ckearney (May 1, 2008)

Hello

I've got 2 cats. Brother and Sister. They are 9 years old. They are outside from about 3pm-10.30pm. They come in at 10:30. We make a fuss of them and then they get some food (wet fish). Food is available all the time (go-cat). At about 4pm every night the boy cat starts wondering around the house and then starts meaowing (that loud meow!). This goes on until someone (me) gets up and lets him outside.

The girl cat is OK.

What can we do to make him sleep thought to about 6.30! When I get up normally.

Please help!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Is he neutered? My boys howl at all times of the day and night but that's because they are after their hanky panky


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

If they are already outdoor cats can do you have a cat flap? If so you could leave it open for them to come and go as they please.

If you are at work all day and the cats are in the house they will probably sleep which is why they are wide awake at night time! LOL

Mine used to do this all the time - in the end I learnt to sleep through it.
Since we have moved house they have access to go outside during the day and then i keep them in at night and then they know its bedtime and go to sleep


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Is he neutered? My boys howl at all times of the day and night but that's because they are after their hanky panky


Yes another good point - i forgot to mention that one!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

My cats do this as well  They're both neutered... I'm pretty sure they need the toilet. 

We've altered the times they go out now, so they're out at night for a few hours, or if they come in they don't come in until last thing at night, in which case they'll sleep through til I get up at 7.

Ours usually claw my feet or the side of the bed right near my face  when they want to go out


----------



## ckearney (May 1, 2008)

Both neutered. Don't wish to let them out at night. The boy one got shot in the eye a few years back so not happy to let him out at night.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Leave them downstairs with a radio on low-they may just want company and it's natural as most cats are nocturnal


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

ckearney said:


> Both neutered. Don't wish to let them out at night. The boy one got shot in the eye a few years back so not happy to let him out at night.


 Who would do that!?! Some people sicken me. Fair enough with that then


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Mine have their beds in the kitchen for night time and then i shut the door - that way they cant wander around howling - or if they do the chances are you wont hear it as you will be upstairs.
I dont let mine out at night either so dont blame you for not wanting to do that


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

male cats are very difficult to keep indoors when they are not neutered for female cats, you won't encounter any problems unless they are in heat. so I think it's best you make them a pet door so they will come and go as they please.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to give Jasper the option before we went to bed I'd check to see which door he stopped at the pantry/larder door for food or the side door to be let out. There were occasions when he wanted to go out but the weather helped to change his mind 

Jasper had been shot too when he was a young cat. The pellet was resting on his spine, it didn't cause him any problems fortunately; and the vet said it would be too risky to try and remove it.

I understand why you won't let him out but chances are the idiot(s) will have grown up or moved away. Just a thought.

Sue


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

I read that you need to adapt the cats' sleeeping pattern to yours, as they are nocturnal. You need to play with them for atleast 30 mins, prefrably an hour before you go to bed. Then they should sleep at the same times you do.


----------

